# YoYo . . . pls make it stop!



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Im back. My soon to be ex husband has started to jerk me around, or at least thats what it feels like. And I swear he's bipolar. 
He came back after nearly 2 months after he dropped off the face of the earth. Im going on 8 months pregnant and I just want to be off of this yoyo ride already.
Im frazzled, my emotions are shot, I cry too much. One minute its happy, and Oh baby I want to be with you, I missed you so much, and the next minute its, I need my space. You know, we ARE still getting a divorce.
Its driving me insane and I literally just don't have the energy.
He came back and said, lets work things out, we had some discussion, and then it was like, he wanted to have sex right away. Thats a no go for ke anyway as its oh so uncomfortable this far into the pregnancy. So after the first 2 nights of trying to get some, he says, No Sex. From now on, none of that. We are going to take it slow. I had no qualms whatsoever about that. Then tonight he comes over and initiates a hot make out session and then wants sex again.
I don't know what to do with him. Does he need more time to be alone? Is he confused. He really doesn't get what this on again off again "I love you" crap is doing to me. What should I tell him. He always says I ask too much questions and demand too much, like idk, acting like you want to be around me. 
What do I do??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Ohh Sakaye...he is acting so immature...how old is he?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps put all of this on hold until after the baby gets here. You need time for your hormones to settle down.


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

vivea said:


> Ohh Sakaye...he is acting so immature...how old is he?


Oh vivea - perhaps he really is when it comes to this. He's only 25. I was attracted to him because he always seemed to have his head straight on his shoulders. And honestly, when it comes to everything else, he's very mature about things. So much so that people think he's older than I am. Not because of the maturity level, but because he comes off as this very serious, always has a plan, kind of guy. Its hard to explain. Ive known him for a very long time and he has never been this wishy washy guy with anything else in his life, that I know of, so I guess he hid that stuff pretty well. Unless, he's just like that in relationships. His mom swears he's NEVER had a serious relationship, although he says he's had a couple.
Now that we are together and not just friends, Im definitely seeing him in a whole new light. And its not so pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Perhaps put all of this on hold until after the baby gets here. You need time for your hormones to settle down.


These last few days have been the first time Ive seen him in the past two months, give or take a few days. I wanted to hear him out, and was not expecting him to mention any sort of reconciliation. I was prepared to start moving on and him saying he didn't want to throw away our relationship, just reopened my wounds a little. Especially with the way he's acting now.
Last night I said that I hoped he was doing this because he wanted to, not because his family felt we should work it out. And thats when he said, you ask too much questions and demand too much, like the way I say good bye etc. Why can't you just let things happen? That was his question. 
I said, because I let things happen before and look where it got us. So now, Im gonna ask if you really want to be here or if you really want to be a part of the baby's life. I told him he needed to understand that the reason I ask about every little thing now, is because he wasn't entirely truthful the first time around. He told half truths and was so very stand offish.
And also because if he feels he doesn't really want to do this, then don't waste my time and break my heart again.

Maybe you are right, we will need to step back from all of this and concentrate on baby's arrival. He will be leaving soon and once he does, it will be easier to be further from these odd advances he turns on and off so well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmfabulous (Jan 19, 2011)

What do you want? Have you thought of that? Right now it's got to be sooo tough because you are 8 months pregnant. 

living the life "yo yo-ing" is not fun...Ive been living it a long time...

big (((Hugs))) to you


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

jmfabulous said:


> What do you want? Have you thought of that? Right now it's got to be sooo tough because you are 8 months pregnant.
> 
> living the life "yo yo-ing" is not fun...Ive been living it a long time...
> 
> big (((Hugs))) to you


To be truthful, Im so confused right now myself. I love him dearly. I would love to work things out with him, and try. Because of our situation w/the rushed marriage and not getting to know each other well enough, we are in this situation. But, I am willing to start over if thats what it takes. I just don't think this bipolar I love you today, leave me alone tomorrow, type deal is helping.

I really do love him. But I guess Im learning the hard way that just like the song, sometimes love just ain't enough.

Thank you for your hugs. Being here has really helped me get past some very very hard days. I appreciate everyones comments and digital arms of support.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

